# Wich 4x4x4 should I get?



## RubikZz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,,

Today I will sand my 4x4x4 cube (Rubik's Revenge), but there broke a white center piece.
Now I will get a new 4x4, but not from Rubik's, which brand should I choose?

Thanks,

Mathijs.

QJ
YJ
LanLan
DX
XWH
Or still Rubik's


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2011)

*which
I've never heard of XWH

I suggest Dayan, because it doesn't misalign, and it isn't a pain in the a**

There's a thread called "Which cube should I get", use that next time.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Hello,,
> 
> Today I will sand my 4x4x4 cube (Rubik's Revenge), but there broke a white center piece.
> Now I will get a new 4x4, but not from Rubik's, which brand should I choose?
> ...


 
I wouldn't get any of those. I would get Dayan or X-cube if you have the funds.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 6, 2011)

I had looking on LighTake for brands en I saw these.
Has Dayan also 4x4x4?

Can a moderator add: Dayan and X-cube?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW -- http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Question-Thread/page54&highlight=cube+choice


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 6, 2011)

Shengshou/Ghost Hand II 4x4 Buy it quick since it's on sale and gonna end soon. I have a review on it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2011)

No no no, don't get the x-cube, you're still a beginner. It is very expensive and is very difficult to assemble. There is a ridiculous amount of time put in to it, and I will guarantee you won't know how to assemble it and tune it to greatness.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Feb 6, 2011)

Get an Eastsheen, I hear they are incredible!


----------



## Vinny (Feb 6, 2011)

Shengshou and Maru are very good cubes, but I prefer the Shengshou.

And don't listen to Reisen Bunny. Eastsheens can't cut corners at all.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 6, 2011)

rofl they suck


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2011)

Reisen Bunny said:


> Get an Eastsheen, I hear they are incredible!


5 years ago.

Look, every cube has it's bad side. Shengshou and Maru will become misaligned, x-cube 4 pops and is too much work, and everything else doesn't have springs and doesn't cut corners. Dayan is the only cube I can think of that cuts corners well, and doesn't misaligned. Feliks Zemdegs also uses Dayan. It is also cheaper than Maru.


----------



## emolover (Feb 6, 2011)

Neither, all the ones you listed suck. I would suggest you get a Shenshou or a ghosthand 4x4 V2.



TheMachanga said:


> 5 years ago.
> 
> Look, every cube has it's bad side. Shengshou and Maru will become misaligned, x-cube 4 pops and is too much work, and everything else doesn't have springs and doesn't cut corners. Dayan is the only cube I can think of that cuts corners well, and doesn't misaligned. Feliks Zemdegs also uses Dayan. It is also cheaper than Maru.



Do you even own a Maru? They dont misalign unless you loosen the tensions way to much. The Dayan pops like a son a ***** and it has a ball mechanism.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Shengshou/Ghost Hand II 4x4 Buy it quick since it's on sale and gonna end soon. I have a review on it.


It wasn't on sale when you made that post. >_>


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 6, 2011)

Where can I buy a Dayan?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> Neither, all the ones you listed suck. I would suggest you get a Shenshou or a ghosthand 4x4 V2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Sengshou doesn't misalign at all. It is also alot cheaper than the Maru/Dayan and pops less. Get it on lightake here.




RubikZz said:


> Where can I buy a Dayan?



If you want a Dayan, get it here . Unfortunately you need to apply the stickers yourself.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 6, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Where can I buy a Dayan?


 
i'd buy it here


----------



## heavypoly6 (Feb 6, 2011)

YJ is very good when modded.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

Shengshou.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you want to get one of those that you said, I dont know _wich_ one you should get.

Get an Adayan 4x4.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of the American Amazon free shipt to the Netherlands (I can't found it).


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 7, 2011)

I have try to order a Dayan Guhong, 4x4 Dayan ad a QJ Pyraminx, but it can't send my adress. Can anybody help. It must go to the Netherlands and I would buy it on amazon.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> Neither, all the ones you listed suck. I would suggest you get a Shenshou or a ghosthand 4x4 V2.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even own a Maru? They dont misalign unless you loosen the tensions way to much. The Dayan pops like a son a ***** and it has a ball mechanism.


 They don't misalign for the first few weeks, then once it's broken in, the layer begins to misalign.


----------



## iLUVcubing (Feb 8, 2011)

Black ,White Seriously get a shengshou. The X-cube is better, but $50 and more for pros.
yj, qj, eastsheen, diansheng all suck, they're outdated. Dayan is big, like real big and pops. Maru is good, but generally not as good as shengshou. If u have big hands though, buy this lightake only has black


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

XCube. Get it. <3 it


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to order it from Amazon US but the send it to me, they say my address is wrong.
How can I order from the US to my in Eindhoven, the Netherlands?


----------



## Mirzon (Feb 8, 2011)

I am new to 4x4 (and cubing in general) and I got the Xcube. It has popped on me once over the last few days. The first time putting it together is a pain (shaving the plastic off and lubing) but if you order from http://puzzleaddictions.com/puzzles/twisty/4x4x4.html . Top on the left. Izovire (for a small fee) will do the first setup for you. On your first pop it is a pain to put it back together (took me an hour and a half) but after you realize the tricks to it it is easy. Mine is getting closer to being broken in and it is pretty amazing. I would advise getting it if you can fund it.


----------



## maggot (Feb 8, 2011)

shengshou is locky, the pieces catch really easy on eachother but the inner layer is nice, its just the outer layer for me. it is small size which is nice for me. 

maru is good, at first, but then sucks because of misalignment. 

dayan is good, but it pops. 

xcube is good, but it can pop too and the inner layers are a little on the slow side. also its small and expensive. 

YJ is bad, until you mod it, then it is useable, but it becomes shaky. 

ball cores are reliable, but just suck in general.


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the Dayan + MF8 and like it. The outer layers are amazing, but slices are annoying. If I had Lubix it would probably be better tho. I can only compare it to Rubik's, but it is far better.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 12, 2011)

My Shengshou has never misalinged and I've had it for a few months...

My Maru misaligns all the time though.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 13, 2011)

I the Maru (and possibly the SHengshou) varies too much to guarantee that they won't misalign. Personally, the Maru I had misaligned multiple times per solve on EVERY tension. I personally love my mini QJ, but they can be very fragile. If you get one of those, then DON'T DROP IT!


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2011)

maggot said:


> shengshou is locky, the pieces catch really easy on each other...


I'm not fond of my shengshou for this reason. It seems too loose and there nothing I can do.
I would like a 4x4x4 with the feel of a v-cube 5. What should I choose, Dayan or X-cube?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 16, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> What should I choose, Dayan or X-cube?


I'd say X-cube.


----------



## ianography (Feb 16, 2011)

If you decide to get an x-cube, make sure that it has all of the modfications and it is assembled. You don't have to do that, but that's what I would do.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree but I don't know where to buy it.


----------



## Solrac9 (Feb 16, 2011)

pretty much


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 16, 2011)

X-Cube


----------



## devoblue (Feb 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Just for some clarification: the general consensus is that the X-cube has the best performance overall of any 4x4, but dayan+mf8 and shengshou have better performance in for their price? Is this the general consensus???


 
No, I've seen comparisons of the x-cube where posters still prefer their Dayan's or ShengShous. I don't think there is a consensus. In addition Faz's world records are with a Dayan+MF8.

I have a don't have an x-cube but I do have Dayan+MF8 and a ShengShou (among others), and although I haven't put the effort in yet, I can see with the Dayan+MF8 that it has a lot of scope for tensioning and lubing to get better performance from it. Most of those claiming the x-cube is better have put a lot of effort into them, and this is understandable given their price. Whilst I might throw an $8 3x3 or 4x4 in the box after 5-10 solves, I'll be a lot more patient with a $50 4x4. My question to those who have put the effort into the x-cube would be whether they have put the same effort into their Dayan?

Another factor is that there are not many people who have a wide range of 4x4 cubes who have put a decent amount of effort into all of them. Most people only have a few, so whenever someone says a particular cube is good you need to ask what they are comparing it to. Someone who compares a Rubik's, Eastsheen and a QJ may rave about the QJ, whereas someone who has an x-cube and a Dayan may say the QJ sux.

The only real consensus out there is that the x-cube, the Dayan+MF8, and the ShengShou are among the better 4x4s available.

As a user you also need to consider the size of the cube. I find a Mini-QJ, which is the same size as the x-cube, to be too small to be comfortable for my large hands, but the ShengShou which is a couple mm larger is ok. The Dayan+MF8 is about 5mm larger again and a lot of people claim it is too big, but I prefer it.

Given the wide variety of differing prices, sizes, and effort investments, there is no such thing as a universal best 4x4. When looking for a 4x4 consider your budget, skill level, hand size, and how much effort you want to spend tuning it.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 17, 2011)

I only payed 35 for my XCube. Just do 1000 solves and its amazing <3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 17, 2011)

I've done hundreds of solves with my X cube and still prefer the Dayan + MF8.


----------

